# Poor boys Black Hole or Autoglym UDP?



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

First point I'm pretty useless at this cleaning business meaning if it seems like too much work I get bored and stop, hence looking for something that I could stick with. 

I have 2 black cars (sucker for swirls) and both could do with a little disguise from light scratches and swirls. Done some reading and am thinking of using poor boys black hole then colnite 9xx wax. 

Also heard autoglym UDP is good and does not require wax over the top. 

Any suggestions would really help. Thanks.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to DW.

Looking at this as should you use one or two separate products to do the same job. The simple answer would be to say pick AG UDP and that would fit you requirement, however I would advise on getting Black Hole and Collinite 845.

The reasons being that:
Both are liquid, very easy to apply and quick to use.
845 is versatile you can use it on wheels. 
845 is the easiest Collinite to apply.
You will have a really good durable finish.
These are good products to start with as a beginner.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Duke Wellington said:


> Welcome to DW.
> 
> Looking at this as should you use one or two separate products to do the same job. The simple answer would be to say pick AG UDP and that would fit you requirement, however I would advise on getting Black Hole and Collinite 845.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I have Collinite 915 seemed easy enough to use when I used it last year, will that do the job instead of buying 845?

Any tips on cloths needed?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

UDS knocks spots off black hole for dark colours imho.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

bigmc said:


> UDS knocks spots off black hole for dark colours imho.


Oh no confused


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I've did a comparison at home on my misses black bmw. Side by side I compared BH against UDS and the winner was BH for me. It provided a bit more fill and a lovely shine but only marginally so on this basis there was not much in them however in terms of flake pop and a paint that looked alive and sparkling, BH beat UDS by a country mile so BH was the winner.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

traplin said:


> I've did a comparison at home on my misses black bmw. Side by side I compared BH against UDS and the winner was BH for me. It provided a bit more fill and a lovely shine but only marginally so on this basis there was not much in them however in terms of flake pop and a paint that looked alive and sparkling, BH beat UDS by a country mile so BH was the winner.


When you did this comparison did you apply anything on top of BH? Got to say UDS seems favourable to me as it sounds like its an all in one nothing required on top which I know is probably not the best but seems more manageable for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeegnesh said:


> When you did this comparison did you apply anything on top of BH? Got to say UDS seems favourable to me as it sounds like its an all in one nothing required on top which I know is probably not the best but seems more manageable for me.


I would have to traul through my posts but I know I have used BH and UDS on a black mini at different times and I favoured the UDS, but obviously the vote will be for BH as it is not available from Halfords :speechles


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I second UDS - It's always been a favourite of mine. I'm on the journey at the mo though - trying other products and methods so haven't used it in a while.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeegnesh said:


> When you did this comparison did you apply anything on top of BH? Got to say UDS seems favourable to me as it sounds like its an all in one nothing required on top which I know is probably not the best but seems more manageable for me.


No mate nothing over it...it was a case of a full detail then wipe down and wash and then I applied both products - 1 to the rear wing and then 1 to the rear door so side by side. As I said UDS is good but BH pipped it on flake pop :thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Avanti said:


> I would have to traul through my posts but I know I have used BH and UDS on a black mini at different times and I favoured the UDS, but obviously the vote will be for BH as it is not available from Halfords :speechles


Would be good to see your thread and / or what your actual opinions are of the 2 products. Always good to see what people think. Each to their own at the end of the day in terms of products that they like.

I'm no Halfords snob and have and still use their products like turtle wax nano tyre dressing ag glass cleaner, glass polish, tyre and bumper shine, motorcyle cleaner etc etc. In fact I prefer going and buy products in a shop than online. Wish halfords did more!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

traplin said:


> No mate nothing over it...it was a case of a full detail then wipe down and wash and then I applied both products - 1 to the rear wing and then 1 to the rear door so side by side. As I said UDS is good but BH pipped it on flake pop :thumb:


I found the opposite , I applied BH to a mini which came out well, but weeks later I applied UDS which I found looked nicer, and the owner oblivious to what was on the car commented that the car looked nicer too :thumb:


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

I think I am going to go for the UDS, the results from above show positives for both, I also spoke to autoglym and they say nothing needs to be applied on top of UDS, considering my record of buying products and using them once or twice I think UDS seems a good option for me as there is no need to apply more over the top, am hoping I have found myself a good system. 

Washing using ONR (via a grout sponge) that's working out nicely and so quick to do, bonus no hosepipe issues. 
2-3 months 1 coat of UDS

I'm sure that may sound pretty terrible to some, but the above is workable for my schedule and laziness 

Right to ordering we go, I see UDS on amazon for half the price of halfords, only thing that worries me is that amazon pic is showing a black autoglym badge and halfords and other are showing dark blue, was there a revised formula or something or did the bottle just change?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been man at Autoglym for years and have just about all their products I loved UDS until,I tried Black Hole. It's better by a long way. It's much easier to apply and leaves a fantastic slick shine. It lasts well but so easy to use it goes on both cars at least once a month.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Get what you feel to be right for you and will be used.

Autoglym recently freshened-up their packaging, the UDS label changed from black to dark blue, the actual product has not changed.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Radish293 said:


> I have been man at Autoglym for years and have just about all their products I loved UDS until,I tried Black Hole.* It's better by a long way. It's much easier to apply and leaves a fantastic slick shine.* It lasts well but so easy to use it goes on both cars at least once a month.


Welcome to the forum, when I see tall claims or negative reports on products I always ask the question..."prove it" indeed BH is mighty fine, and in truth I was dissapointed that UDS gave a greater final finish as BH has a lot of followers and quite rightly so, UDS is not to be dismissed by any stretch and a blind test may reveal a different vote from the amount of support posts.
What is truth though, there is no night and day difference between the two products in looks, durability the UDS would win but then BH is not designed to be used as an LSP.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Duke Wellington said:


> Get what you feel to be right for you and will be used.
> 
> Autoglym recently freshened-up their packaging, the UDS label changed from black to dark blue, the actual product has not changed.


Thanks clears up the label issue.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Welcome to the forum, when I see tall claims or negative reports on products I always ask the question..."prove it" indeed BH is mighty fine, and in truth I was dissapointed that UDS gave a greater final finish as BH has a lot of followers and quite rightly so, UDS is not to be dismissed by any stretch and a blind test may reveal a different vote from the amount of support posts.
> What is truth though, there is no night and day difference between the two products in looks, durability the UDS would win but then BH is not designed to be used as an LSP.


That's exactly it there two camps but think UDS is going to suit me better.

Amazing prices via Amazon, going for:

UDS 500ml - £6.68
AG polishing cloth - £4.59
AG finishing cloth - £4.89

Won't be here for the weekend :-( will post results when I finally get round to doing the job.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Finally got the products, went missing in the post so had to wait a while and finally they resent the products.

Managed to squeeze it in this morning just before it started to rain.

I think I learnt that there no magic products that makes things vanish and showroom condition after all the crap I have bought in the past. So I was more realistic now, I would say my car before UDP had a lot of swirls and scuffs, now I would say a reasonable amount is hidden and from 2 feet away it looks greattt. Was fairly easy to apply and take off, the finishing cloth which I had my doubts about was great.

Here some pics, now I need to do the same to the bigger black beast (X5), arrgghh. Oh the pictures make it look way better then it really is I would say.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Little update found lots of white residue over the days after applying, and they were really hard to take off. Hear poor boys black hole doesn't do that.


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Has it been almost a year since you last did it . . . ?

No, BH doesn't do that because it's a dark blue colour. Was the residue on the edge of panels only (where you haven't rubbed it off) or on the flat surface of panels?

I found that UDS takes some rubbing to get off completely. BH comes off really easy.

I have both but prefer BH for that reason alone - then again I DO like to apply a good wax afterwards (Natty's Blue is, again, very easy on and off).


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Bezste said:


> Has it been almost a year since you last did it . . . ?
> 
> No, BH doesn't do that because it's a dark blue colour. Was the residue on the edge of panels only (where you haven't rubbed it off) or on the flat surface of panels?
> 
> ...


It has but also sold the car since, however replaced with another black (carbon black looks black with blue in it). Just can't stay away from black 

Correct its edges, flat panels no problem, its where it crept into corners between panels, the hard to reach places.

I am gearing the same BH easier on/off without residue may try that next time.

I do need a wax.


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

I find opening the doors to give the edges a quick wipe down works. Between non-moving panels I just use a microfibre cloth pushed in and rubbed along with my finger nail (if you bite your nails, it may be more difficult!)

For ease of use (laziness) on a dark coloured car I haven't found a better combination than Poorboy's Black Hole followed by Pooboy's Natty's Blue paste Wax. Both soooo easy to use . . . and brilliant results.


----------



## Jeegnesh (May 23, 2012)

Bezste said:


> I find opening the doors to give the edges a quick wipe down works. Between non-moving panels I just use a microfibre cloth pushed in and rubbed along with my finger nail (if you bite your nails, it may be more difficult!)
> 
> For ease of use (laziness) on a dark coloured car I haven't found a better combination than Poorboy's Black Hole followed by Pooboy's Natty's Blue paste Wax. Both soooo easy to use . . . and brilliant results.


Thanks sounds like my kind of products


----------

